

Show HN: Dissipate - Free ephemeral cloud storage - typable
https://www.dissipateapp.com

======
jivid
So ridiculously simple, I love it!

That being said, would it be possible to add an option to only count a
successful download as a download attempt? Right now, if I just hit the
download button, the count gets decremented.

~~~
typable
I've added that to my notes. Really appreciate that feedback.

------
typable
Just a side project. Hope you can get some use out of it

------
typable
Also, any UI or UX feedback would be appreciated since my goal was to make it
as simple as possible to share a file. Thanks in advance

~~~
mieses
on the visual design (not so much ui/ux) the over-use of cloud imagery feel
cheap and dull. i would suggest removing all graphics, color and typography to
bare minimums (black/white/greys, one simple font). for the image, drop in a
simple canvas/javascript/processing.js particle system to illustrate
dissipation .. a cloud of white pixel-like particles dissipating .. not
requiring interaction. from a google image search for "dissipation":
[http://thelarkeyexperiments.com/category/dissipation-
studies...](http://thelarkeyexperiments.com/category/dissipation-studies/)

------
jjkmk
Wow, this is one of the smartest ideas I have seen. I can see this blowing up
like Imgur.

~~~
meritt
Yeah I like it. Super convenient, no registration, no adverts and with CISPA
passing today, not having to worry about the government peeking into what
seeing what files I share is a definite perk.

------
meritt
So the download links just redirect to an S3 URL. What's to prevent someone
from sharing the URL of the file itself and bypassing the quota?

~~~
typable
All files are uploaded directly to a private S3 bucket. Every time a download
is initiated through a Dissipate private URL, the user is redirected to a
signed S3 URL that is generated with a short TTL. The window in which someone
can do that is limited

------
colemorrison
Wow. Now that's some cool shit. Great job!

~~~
typable
I really appreciate that.

------
deadon
Simple and useful.

